# Michigan Modified T-Jet Racing



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Today was our third Modified T-Jet race of the season. Race 1, 2, and 3 saw victory by last years cup champ Brian Morse. Brian's on a roll with his unstopable Babcock Porshe. So far we have had 15 different drivers with 11 entries on the first 2 races and 10 on today's race. Here's the lap totals: Brian Morse 225, Dave Simons 222, Jeremy Schmidt 203, Moe 180, Lance Morse 180, Zac Marnell 157, Austin Wolcott 155, BUD 153, Andrew LeFevre 148, DNF John Sell 113. Top qualifier was Dave Simons with a 7.305. Brian, we'll try to get you next week!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello Dave.Hope to see you at Mikes.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Hott Modified T-Jet Racing at Dave's Raceway*

Dave's Raceway in Pittsford, Michigan saw a new modified T-Jet track record by last years cup champ Brian Morse. 230.43 laps in our 30 minute round robin buck challenge. Brian also saw 10 wins in a row then finally took a 2nd in race 11 to John Lopresto Jr. and a 3rd in race 12 again to John Jr who was 22 sections from taking the track record away from Brian. Dave took 2nd to Jr in race 12 by a bumper! Now that's racing..... Top 10 drivers out of our 33 roster are: 1st Brian Morse, 2nd Dave Simons, 3rd John Sell, 4th MOE, 5th Ace Arney, 6th Jeremy Schmidt, 7th Lance Morse, 8th John Lopresto Jr., 9th Bud Hicks, 10th Zack Mofield. We race every Saturday at 2:00 for you in the Michigan, Indiana, Ohio tri state area that would like to challenge one of Dave's HO Racers!   :thumbsup:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Tim, sorry we didn't make it. When Moe told me we had to change our gears, change our arms, and no JL cars for HOPRA's "Vintage T-Jet" race, we had to bow out.
To bad, we were going to bring at least 10 of us. Our Mod T-jet rules are more fun, open gearing, open arm. We race every Saturday at 2:00 if your T-Jet guys are up for the challenge! Have a good one, Dave


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jl*

Bring those Johnny Lightnings to our SWMSRA races.
We allow stock JLs with resin bodies and any tires,
wheels and axles in our HOPRA spec Tjet class.I
have been racing the HOPRA and UFHORA also, so
I have not had time to race any where else or I
would have been down there.


----------

